# Question about cooking chicken and ribs together...what's the best placement in the smoker?



## texasrob (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a general question about cooking chicken(thighs and bone in breast) and ribs.  I have a MASTERFORGE from LOWES propane smoker and I usually place the ribs on the lower two racks(4 rack smoker ) to get them closer to heat source and place the chicken on the top two racks. 

Is there any truth to what I have read that it is harmful to have the chicken drip, while cooking, on the ribs? I was thinking if I put the chicken on the lower racks, Im afraid the ribs would take longer and/or the chicken would dry out being closer to the heat source. 

Thanks as always for the advice/tips/information

-Rob


----------



## tropics (Aug 19, 2014)

I would not have the chicken above any meat, cross contamination. The top part of the smoker should be hotter, so you will have to monitor the ribs a little closer.

Richie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, cross contamination . Always place Fowl under any other meat/food .

The Chicken will be done long before the Ribs , but the Bird will be a good snack as you wait for the Bones.

Have fun and. . .


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 19, 2014)

If you put the chicken in at the same time as the ribs, and it finishes first, you won't have a problem. The problem comes from raw or undercooked chicken dripping on foods that will be consumed raw or won't be cooked any further. Like in the case of storing chicken above produce in a refrigerator. Or if you put raw chicken above the ribs just before pulling the ribs off the smoker. 
As long as the ribs continue cooking long enough to bring any residual chicken drippings on the surface to 165 (which isn't long at all) you're fine. 
Chicken drippings aren't poison, they, like the chicken from which they originate, just need to be brought to a safe temperature.


----------



## texasrob (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses, truly appreciated!

Mdboatbum....yes I would be putting the chicken in the same time as the ribs. I realize the chicken with take (approx 3-3.5 hrs for a IT of 165). At that time I would get the temp of the chicken and take them out. I would be foiling the ribs (for 2 hrs) and then leaving the spare ribs in the smoker for about another hr after that out of foil. I would be adjusting my times if I'm doinng baby backs.

So if I'm understanding it correctly, it is safe to rack it follows:

Chicken

Ribs

As long as they are all put in the same time AND the ribs get cooked for about another (2.5 -3hrs foiled, then unfoiled) after the chicken has reached IT of 165 and then removed from smoker.

Thanks

-Rob


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yup, you're good.


----------

